# Dangerous Weapons Statute



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

Can someone give me their spin on this:
Is or is not a butterfly knife a dangerous weapon as defined by MGL 269/10?
According to the statute, a knife which is a "dagger or a device or case which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked position", meets the definition by having a device or case that allows it to be drawn at a locked position. Also, most of those style knives I have run across have blades over 1 1/2 inces, making it again meet the definition set forth in the statute.
However, I've recently been told that a butterfly knife doesn't meet the definition. 
Just looking for opinions, or maybe somebody's department or district court has provided further guidance. Thanks.


----------



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

The result of the incident that lead me to asking for opinions on this was that I locked the suspect up for disorderly, and he ended up having it in his pants pocket. 
After booking, I got in a discussion with a couple other officers about it, and as it usually goes, everyone's got a different spin.
Thanks for the reply


----------

